# Any other uses for Minute Maid Froxen Concentrate?



## theslowcooker (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey everyone. I was wondering if there were any other uses for minute maid frozen concentrate aside from just the obvious orange juice. We're currently on WIC and my wife's portion of it contains this frozen juice. We don't really drink much orange juice but it's mandatory that you get everything on the list so now we have about 10 cans of this just sitting in our freezer. So any ideas guys? Thanks!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Frozen orange juice concentrate?

Why not make a granita? 

It's not something I've ever used or eaten/drunk, though!


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Granitas are a great idea since you don't have to get any other ingredients, and you can decide for yourself how sweet you want to make them. Is your summer sweltering? They'll cool you off in a hurry.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Orange Sauce for chicken or beef or pork.  Orange sherbet, orange cake of any kind, orange icing, Orange Souffle, Orange Brulee, Orange Duck , orange, banana pudding,


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

What's WIC?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A government assistance program.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'd mix a granita with some Polish vodka and then consume fervently.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, Chefedb - I thought some sort of diet plan, which would have made the answer dependent on whatever it was for. 

I know i've come across recipes that called for frozen orange juice concentrate.  It was long ago, but i remember thinking I wouldn't be able to make it because it's not available here. 

I think it was used for flavoring and sweetening some sort of sherbert or something.  Maybe a tbsp of it in a blender with frozen bananas and stuff like that, to make very easy healthy kid's ice cream.

I guess it could be used in cakes to flavor them.  But the fact is just how many orange deserts can one make?  in the end, maybe give it away to a soup kitchen or something, since tha't quite a bit of orange concentrate!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

siduri said:


> What's WIC?


WIC = *W*omen and *I*nfant *Children*, a government program to improve pre and post natal nutrition by providing vouchers for specific products in specific quantities.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you tried making salad dressing, adding a small amount of the frozen orange juice for that extra tang?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I was just thinking about this as I was reading this thread...

Why not use Orange Juice concentrate rather the Guava?

Maybe even spice it up with some Red Pepper Flakes?

Kinda' like Panda Express take out, but better!

Orange (or Guava) Chicken

5 lbs Chicken (we use boneless-skinless thighs)

Marinade:

¼ tsp Five Spice

½ C Ketchup

½ C Soy Sauce (we use low sodium Aloha Brand Shoyu, THE BEST)

½ C lightly packed Brown Sugar (dark or light, whatever you have)

½ C Oyster Sauce

1 large Garlic Clove, crushed

1 12 oz can frozen concentrated Orange (or Guava Nectar) Juice

Defrost the Orange (or guava) concentrate.  Combine ingredients for the marinade until all of the sugar is dissolved. 

Place chicken into a gallon sized zip top storage bag (or just a large bowl will do as well)and pour over the marinade. 

Refrigerate for a minimum of 8 hours, the longer the better, turning occasionally. 

Grill, bake, broil, use the cooking technique you prefer.   

We grill and dip the chicken into the marinade, once, as it’s turned.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Mix with sugar /corn syrup  and freeze in small cups for kids or freeze in ice cube trays with a stick in it for ice pops.


----------

